# FYI change in DoE rules re: homeschoolers & financial aid



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a new rule for homeschoolers wanting to be elligible for financial aid in college. According to the DoE, "Transcript or the equivalent, signed by the parent or guardian, that lists the secondary school courses completed by the applicant and documents the successful completion of a secondary school education." So those who try to get in with a SAT score or with a community college transfer, without keeping a transcript, that will no longer be an option. ETA: I meant that you can get into college by any of the above means, but you would not be eligible for financial aid without a transcript. This is a federal rule and will apply to all homeschoolers attending college while needing financial aid. =0)

Just FYI,

Cindyc.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I had to do transcripts for my ward when she wanted to enlist in the USAF.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Yea, I always do them, but some people don't so, FYI. :0)

Cindyc.


----------

